

Utilizing multi-core in “Go” programming language - kzk_mover
http://kzk9.net/b/2009/11/utilizing-multi-core-in-go-programming-language/
To utilize multicore in "Go", you need to set runtime.GOMAXPROCS().
======
xal
The linked parallel qsort example is really pretty. Channels are a wonderful
concept. I'm already missing them in other programming languages. So elegant.

